# HS1132 Vs HS1332 Carburetor



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

While looking at cleaning my carburetor, I've noticed that the HS1332 carburetor containment cup comes with a screen filter......the HS1132 does not. Thus the HS1132 allows any crud that builds up in the fuel tank a direct line into the small ports of the carburetor. 

If you have a HS1132 and you haven't yet done it......put a inline filter on it, or order the containment cup screen filter.


----------

